# How to factory reset Samsung clx-6260fd



## cruzman (Jul 6, 2014)

Help.
Has someone knowledge about now how to factory reset an Samsung clx-6260fd.
As I during an relocation has lost my ID and password for login to the SyncThru Web Service. 
Has tried Samsung support without any success :sad:.
Has also tried all solutions mentioned in an earlier thread.
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try the info here Samsung CLX-6260FD | User Manual Ver.1.0 (English) it might have something


----------



## cruzman (Jul 6, 2014)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF try the info here Samsung CLX-6260FD | User Manual Ver.1.0 (English) it might have something


Hello joeten.
The manual says noting about it.
Have spoken to Canon service desk here in Norway and they don't know how to do it.
They say I probably have to get an service guy to fix it.
Its strange, the other model the CLX-626xFW series have an reset button on the panel..... Button number 9: Resets the current machine's setup.
6260FD dos not :facepalm:
Printer is only six months old, so if I has to dismantle it to solve it on the mainboard, and that is a pity, as it will terminate the guaranty.:sad:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, sorry to hear that, I have looked but cannot find anything about a reset for this model my guess is it is hidden, and needs a service center who may have a service manual to allow them access to the area for reset, unfortunately I have found nothing related to the service manual either.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most hardware doesn't provide a simple "reset" button which removes security settings. The only solution is often a certified technician. Having a reset button nullifies having security settings.


----------

